# New fish brings disease



## FishFarmer (Jan 20, 2010)

So while at the pet store just perusing I came across some nice sized neon tetras and thought they'd make an excellent addition to my tropical community tank. After checking out a few at thr store I told the guy I'd take five well once home I currently had a goldfish in my hospital tank so I couldn't quarantine them for a few days as usuaL. Needless to say I put them in the community tank and it seems they have ich. Normally I'd use ick cure on my golds but this tank is heavily planted. I have never had any disease in this tank and this sucks. What do u all suggest in a heavily planted tank to get rid of ich other than aquarium salt *c/p*and raising the temperature?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

What does your gold fish have?

Why can't you raise the temp? That is the only thing I would do, unless I had a hospital tank.


----------



## FishFarmer (Jan 20, 2010)

He just has a lil fin rot.. Bought him that way.. I raised the temp and put a lil salt in so we shall see


----------



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought some neon tetra's before I was done cycling (I thought I was, turned out I wasn't). Most of them had Ich the next day, probably the shock of moving tanks and then coming into one with that was on the tail end of cycling brought it out. I just raised the temp, added an oxygen bubbler and salted the tank. They were all fine within a few days.


----------

